# Outlook 2007 not saving password



## Looboo

I am having a problem using Outlook 2007 and Vista, but can't find any info from Microsoft on that issue. Only XP and Outlook 2003 are mentioned in the article. I went into registry but Vista does not let me make any changes as described in the XP article.

http://support.microsoft.com/?id=290684

Anyone have this issue?


----------



## Hyzone

i'm struggling with this too! any help out there?


----------



## sting06

I've had this similar problem before in other versions of Outlook. All I can say happens is that your saved password as somehow became corrupted. 

I simply delete the account in outlook and then recreate the account. Your email will be stored in outlook, so don't worry about losing it. Created the email account again and try again.


----------



## Looboo

I have already tried that and it doesn't work. I even get a request to verify my Outlook passwords (we have two accounts) even when Outlook 2007 is not open. Just the password box appears (with the save password box unchecked, even though I keep checking it). I think this is a Vista issue. What I can't understand is that Microsoft does not address this issue at all with Vista, even though it is a problem. If you "google" this, you will find many BB's with discussion about this problem.


----------



## kama64

Not sure if you've done this, but:

Go to Control Panel, click Classic View on the left, double-click User Accounts, and then on the left select Manage Network Passwords, delete any associated with Outlook, and then try and open Outlook again, may get prompted once more.


----------



## Looboo

Saw that suggestion, too. Didn't work.


----------



## delaghetto

Was this problem ever fixed??

I also have Windows Vista and Outlook 2007, and am always prompted for the password when I try to check my mail...

I have no passwords stored in network passwords section of User accounts in control panel.. maybe Outlook should automatically create a entry over there?? but it isn't

Also I tried deleting the account, and recreating, but still the same problem is there...

BTW, the only account I have setup is my ISP's email, and it's working ok for the rest of the computers in our office.


----------



## Looboo

No. I am unaware of a fix for this problem.


----------



## vistanewbie

Recently installed office xp on vista and everything is ok apart from not storing saved passwords in outlook

This works fine for me if you want to try

Right click outlook icon in quick launch
Select properties
Go to Compatability
Select check box for Windows XP (Service Pack 2)
Apply changes

Does not ask me for passwords now, hope this works for you.


----------



## Courtneyc

Actually, the instructions on Microsoft's site do work. 

First, you must run regedit as an Administrator (even if you believe your account to have Administrator privileges). 

Second, you have to add your account into the permissions of the key. Add yourself, then give yourself full control. Only then can you delete the entry. (Back it up first.)

Finally, you have to reboot. (Outlook always runs in the background after you start it the first time after a reboot.)

Courtney sends....


----------



## StevePaget

Yes, I had problems with the Microsoft instructions but got it to work eventually.

My setup is Outlook 2002 with Vista, and multiple accounts. My wife's account (non-administrator) uses Outlook, but I don't. I had to log in as me to give her permission to delete the registry key, then log in as her (after rebooting) to delete the key.

And now it seems to work.


----------



## Mumbler

Have this problem with outlook and express, could not change the registry in vista.
Switched to Eudora and this works fine so will be giving it a trial!


----------



## horrgakx

Hi all - I'm now having the same issue.

I found this thread using Google and have done the following;

(I'm on WinXP SP2).
1) Deleted and re-created the mail (POP3) accounts.
2) Deleted the registry keys.
3) Followed the other advice on the MS support page.

Outlook 2007 is STILL asking me for passwords even though I'm (obviously) ticking the 'remember' box.

I think that's all my options used... except reinstalling MS Office - do you think that would help? Anything else I can try?

Thanks.


----------



## Looboo

No, I've done that and it did not resolve the issue. I am convinced that there is no solution at this time. I have been looking for the past 18 months. Perhaps if a new version of Outlook is released----Vista SP1


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *Looboo*

Have you tried creating a new Profile in Outlook 2007?
How to create a new e-mail profile in Outlook 2007 and in Outlook 2003

Cancel out of or answer "No" to *any* prompt that asks if you want to upgrade or transfer your previous Profile's information. 
You want a *fresh* Profile to test.
Recreate one e-mail account from scratch in the new Profile and send a message addressed to yourself to test.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## horrgakx

Thanks for that new profile suggestion.

I tried it, created a new profile (which made me brand new PST files and of course the Outlook layout went back to default, so I know its a brand new & empty profile).

However the problem is STILL THERE. I still am asked for my POP3 password even though I've told it to save.

Hmm. I think a reinstall of XP coming on unless anyone can think of anything else?


Thanks.


----------



## Looboo

Oh yes- I've tried that too, a while back. That also doesn't work.


----------



## horrgakx

You mean reinstalling a full WinXP doesn't work??? (not just Office)?


----------



## Looboo

I actually have Vista SP1 and did do a complete system recovery based on other problems, and the password prompt began immediately after reinstalling Office 07. My daughter has the same problem on another computer.


----------



## EAFiedler

Starting Outlook in Safemode doesn't make a difference either?

*Looboo*

Have you seen this link?
http://www.msoutlook.info/question/40

__________________________________________________________________________

*horrgakx*

Have you tried deleting the registry key, again, after that create a new Profile in Outlook and start Outlook with the new Profile. Repeating the steps you took earlier to be sure it is a fresh profile.

You will need to input your password at least once, click the Send/Receive button several times after that to Test for the Password Prompt.


----------

